# Why wear MTB specific socks?



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nearly every experienced mountain bikers I know and have come in contact with wear kind of long socks made especially for mountain biking. 

My question is why would I rather wear long mountain biking specific socks when I already have athletic socks that are shorter(stay cooler and less weird farmer tan)? I can see that longer socks might keeps ticks at bay before they started up my leg or maybe catch the sweat before it hits the shoe or even to keep the dirt off your ankles, which seems stupid.

Anyone have a real answer or even why you wear mtb specific socks?


----------



## cesper (Jul 8, 2008)

I mainly wear long socks to offer a bit of protection from brush, rocks, etc. It's more of a security blanket for when I don't wear pads.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

all my mountain bike specific socks are very short.. nothing special about them, they're just merino wool or another synthetic material thats not cotton. just another athletic sock!


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Sometimes you just can't express enough attitude on your bike unless you've got a neon-green chain of skeletons encircling your ankle. Oh yeah and they're giving you the middle finger.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

sportsaddict99 said:


> Nearly every experienced mountain bikers I know and have come in contact with wear kind of long socks made especially for mountain biking.
> 
> My question is why would I rather wear long mountain biking specific socks when I already have athletic socks that are shorter(stay cooler and less weird farmer tan)? I can see that longer socks might keeps ticks at bay before they started up my leg or maybe catch the sweat before it hits the shoe or even to keep the dirt off your ankles, which seems stupid.
> 
> Anyone have a real answer or even why you wear mtb specific socks?


I've owned one pair of "cycling" socks and could see no benefit over other athletic/hiking performance socks that are available. As far as longer socks for mtb, I think a little extra protection around the ankles might be useful.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

provided you're wearing a coolmax sock or similar, there's probably not much benefit to a cycling sock. that said, most people who ask this question are wearing white cotton. here's an idea, drop the $10 and try them, most people like them once they try it.


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

sportsaddict99 said:


> kind of long socks made especially for mountain biking


There are various lengths of socks for cycling. I don't like my very short socks, because they leave gaps around my achilles tendon that let sand and pebbles in... 

Ali


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycling socks are generally thinner aren't they? To allow better fit in your cycling shoes? I usually just wear some 3 pair/$10 Cannondale socks. Nice and vented, and I'm not ruining white socks with dirt and mud


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 2, 2008)

one incredible donkey said:


> Sometimes you just can't express enough attitude on your bike unless you've got a neon-green chain of skeletons encircling your ankle. Oh yeah and they're giving you the middle finger.


that's why i should wear bike socks. case closed, how i could i miss something so obvious??


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Long sox?*

Lance started wearing them about 3 years ago, black no less, and they have started to show up more often than the drawer full of low sox I own. I think the tall black sox look like an old man with white vericos-veined legs who wears sox with his sandals on vacation. But that is just me...


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Short socks make you look like a women golfer. After years of wasting money on bike socks for MTBing I now buy the 10 for $6.00 black granpa socks from Target. Switch to wool in winter time.

I'll take granpa socks over chick socks any day.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Man the LPGA has improved by leaps and bounds since the old days


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Rivet said:


> Short socks make you look like a women golfer. After years of wasting money on bike socks for MTBing I now buy the 10 for $6.00 black granpa socks from Target. Switch to wool in winter time.
> 
> I'll take granpa socks over chick socks any day.


I'd wear her panties.

Wait what


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

+1 for short athletic socks of the non-cotton variety. Something cheap from Target. I don't always wear a real jersey either, just another cheap athletic shirt.:eekster:


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

emtnate said:


> +1 for short athletic socks of the non-cotton variety. Something cheap from Target. I don't always wear a real jersey either, just another cheap athletic shirt.:eekster:


Actually like the Moisture-Wicking shirts from wal-mart or target better than any jersey I have.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I always wear short (no show like the woman golfer) socks when biking and whenever wearing shorts of any kind. I have been wearing them for years and think they look way better. I do have 3-4 pairs of Pearl Izumi no shows that I prefer when biking if they are clean. They wick away moisture better than the rest of my no shows.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

ADDam said:


> Actually like the Moisture-Wicking shirts from wal-mart or target better than any jersey I have.


Ditto, I got a few from Dick's for Christmas, very comfy, look normal, and wick well.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

chuckie33 said:


> I always wear short (no show like the woman golfer) socks when biking and whenever wearing shorts of any kind. I have been wearing them for years and think they look way better. I do have 3-4 pairs of Pearl Izumi no shows that I prefer when biking if they are clean. They wick away moisture better than the rest of my no shows.


I've tried that and I always end up with socks full of dirt and small rocks.

generic wicking athletic socks, just above the ankle for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Sigmatero (Aug 20, 2007)

I can never find socks long enough for my size 15 feet so I just get the "medium" length black ones and they end up as semi-short. And I'm a ChpBstrd so I get them at Wallies.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

ADDam said:


> Actually like the Moisture-Wicking shirts from wal-mart or target better than any jersey I have.


Yup, and anyhow it makes me really mad when I snag a $70 jersey on a sticker bush:madmax: .


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I have "Starter" athletic socks from Walmart (3 pair for 5 bucks or something) and 2 pair of DaFeet bike socks. Both come just over the ankles b/c I hate the women golfer look as well. The only thing that stands out about the DaFeet is that they are thinner. I'll grab them everytime given the choice....meaning they are clean, haha.


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

I just don't want to dirty up all my regular white "work" socks. My Oakley socks have lasted almost 3 years so seem like they were worth the $7's.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I have some walmart athletic socks that I got a few years ago, they where better then the cotton socks I was wearing. Last year I got a few pairs of synthetic cycling socks, they where better then the wicking socks I got from walmart. This year I got a pair of wool cycling socks, they where better then the synthetic ones I purchased for myself. 

Now I only ride with wool cycling socks (unless all of my pairs are dirty). 

They fit better and are more breathable. Also the I haven't found a pair of athletic socks at walmart with "Beer Thirty" printed on them


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

boomn said:


> I've tried that and I always end up with socks full of dirt and small rocks.
> 
> generic wicking athletic socks, just above the ankle for me:thumbsup:


Yea, this happens to me and can at times be annoying. I just deal with it because I think they look better and I'm stubborn.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Skip the socks until it gets cold


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

*Business socks*

Next thing you know I`m down to just my socks and you know when I`m down to just my socks what time it is? it`s time for business. It`s business time.

It`s business.
It`s business time.
You know when I`m down to just my socks it`s time for business that`s why they call it business socks.


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Socks!? You dont need no stinking socks!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mrgto said:


> Socks!? You dont need no stinking socks!


That's why I wash mine.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Rivet said:


> Short socks make you look like a women golfer. After years of wasting money on bike socks for MTBing I now buy the 10 for $6.00 black granpa socks from Target. Switch to wool in winter time.
> 
> I'll take granpa socks over chick socks any day.


Nice form.


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

just make sure your socks are black, not white... Who wears white socks while MTBing?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ The only person who wears white socks mountain biking is someone who is wearing new ones. All my once white socks are now all sorts of different shades that match our trails. Tide does not work as advertised.


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

lol ya I always have a laugh when I see people wearing white socks, they all end up black in the end, well sort of....


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

emtnate said:


> ^^ The only person who wears white socks mountain biking is someone who is wearing new ones. All my once white socks are now all sorts of different shades that match our trails. Tide does not work as advertised.


But bleach does.


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

This is funny cause my wife just mentioned that my white normal socks are gettin dirt stains. I wear adidas climacool all the time unless wearing sandals. Any who, so I need to get some darker ones so they do not get so diry. LOL

You guys make me laugh!


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Bleach stinks and is hard on your clothes. It's also not great for people with asthma. I keep some around for cleaning but never use it with laundry. I'm okay with off-white socks. I don't use them for anything else, and they're cheap.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

kapusta said:


> That's why I wash mine.


You mind doing mine while yer at it?


----------

